# How many DC members are male or female?



## SierraCook (Sep 8, 2005)

This is to answer SlvrBcks question on how many members of DC are male or female?


----------



## funny (Sep 8, 2005)

we all know that there are more female then male on here.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm curious to see the results.  The men have a significant representation.  Now we have to dig up that old thread where each member tells us if they're male or female.


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2005)

I am curious to see the results too. There are more men here than one might expect (and not just for BBQ and Beer   )


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2005)

Lets make sure this stays current so everyone will vote.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

64-35 for the women right now.....


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2005)

Thirty responses!

I know there are more of you out there.  

Vote now.  Call 1-800-lazybum if you need a ride to the polls.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

OMGawd Andy thats funny....I hate laughing out loud to myself!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 8, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I am curious to see the results too. There are more men here than one might expect (and not just for BBQ and Beer  )


 
Excuse Me GB Some of Us do like BBQ and Beer,  
Well ok there is more to me than that, But it ranks in the Top 3.
Number 1 is "BARBARA"! 
Number 2 is Maybe ............ !


































































































































Numbers 4 to 100 are look to first rule !   Guys I am Sorry I like my Bed that is Number 101  .



















 Gotcha didn't I, Oh well I thought it was Funny !


----------



## tweedee (Sep 8, 2005)

I am a female...I like BBQ, beer and most of all I like MEN


----------



## wasabi (Sep 8, 2005)

Maidrite....You have WWWAAAAYYY to much time on your hands.


----------



## middie (Sep 8, 2005)

i'm a female here


----------



## kadesma (Sep 8, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Excuse Me GB Some of Us do like BBQ and Beer,
> Well ok there is more to me than that, But it ranks in the Top 3.
> Number 1 is "BARBARA"!
> Number 2 is Maybe ............ !
> ...


And I thought for a minute the world had gone white    And I had a pair of wings 
kadesma


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2005)

Wait don't get me wrong, I LOVE beer and BBQ, I was just saying it isn't the ONLY thing


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 8, 2005)

Female last time I looked...lol.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 9, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> I am a female...I like BBQ, beer and most of all I like MEN


 
Ditto, tweedee!!  

I love where I work because 80% of my coworkers are men and out in the woods it probably more like 99% are men.  And out there I am in charge, so they have to do what I tell them to do.   

SC


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh Sierra, must be fun!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I''m female, in case you couldn't tell from my name, although, girl is a little exagerated.


----------



## callie (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm a girl - don't like bugs...'fraid of snakes...won't bait my fishing hook with a worm (or anything alive).

"sugar 'n' spice and everything nice"


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 9, 2005)

k let me see...*BEER, BBQ....MEN*....hhmmmm yep
*IM IN!!!*


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> k let me see...*BEER, BBQ....MEN*....hhmmmm yep
> *IM IN!!!*


 
How about a second choice?  Something like:


*Beer!*

*BBQ!*

*Women!*


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 9, 2005)

nah I like BBM better.....hmmm....let me refrase that


Beer

BBQ

HOT MEN!!!...



Maybe perhaps some whiskey


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm definitely a female!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 10, 2005)

So am I!! I must admit other people you can take a while to get a hint, I usually guess wrong!!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 10, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> I'm a girl - don't like bugs...'fraid of snakes...won't bait my fishing hook with a worm (or anything alive).
> 
> "sugar 'n' spice and everything nice"


 
It is OK, callie. I don't like bugs either and I work out in a forest full of them.  Actually, I find them mostly annoying.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

Wasabi, I am woman, hear me roar.


----------



## mish (Sep 10, 2005)

ALL Female here.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Mish, I love that picture!!


----------



## Claire (Sep 10, 2005)

Seriously, I'm surprised.  I'd have thought there were more men than this.  I have found than men love the "showy" aspects of cooking, the cooking out at weekends, the fun of cooking in the kitchen when company comes.  Hubby used to make pasta, bread, and pizza from scratch.  Then we moved near my family, and everyone would rather be around the pool or watching football rather than sitting in the kitchen, helping out and having fun there.  He stopped making all of the above.  He'll claim it was for other reasons, but I think most men need an audience for their cooking, and still leave the day-to-day drudgery of trying to make a nutritious, tasty meal to their wives (assuming they have them).  He compliments me extravagantly, and is truly appreciative, don't get me wrong.  But all of the stuff he used to do went away when he lost his "audience".  BTW, yes, I know men who cook every day for their families, and I appreciate that.  But even you guys know you are in minority.


----------



## Claire (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh, love that picture.  How sensuous can you get?


----------



## luvs (Sep 10, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> ALL Female here.


 
i forgot about that picture. i should show that to the guys. they'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## jkath (Sep 10, 2005)

Girlie-Girl here (although I just used a chainsaw to demolish my patio last weekend....)


----------



## callie (Sep 10, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Girlie-Girl here (although I just used a chainsaw to demolish my patio last weekend....)


 
way to go, jkath!  sometimes girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## jkath (Sep 10, 2005)

...and fun it was! I followed with tiling and painting. Today is saved for moving back the furniture I built.


----------



## luvs (Sep 10, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Girlie-Girl here (although I just used a chainsaw to demolish my patio last weekend....)


 
this 'ol gal revels in the color pink and cute jeans. but i can talk dewalts and WD-40 with the best of 'em. 
the guys that i hang out with say they truly respect me.
dunno if i truly believe that, but hey, at least they say it.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hats off to any "girlie-girl" that can work the boys toys


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

Mish, you have some nice vegetabes there.


----------



## mish (Sep 10, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Mish, you have some nice vegetabes there.


 
Thank you Claire, luvs & Texas  

Wasabi, those trips to the salad bar paid off. The dancing lessons didn't hurt either.


----------



## The Z (Sep 10, 2005)

*question*

Question: *How many DC members are male or female?* 

Answer: *My guess is that all of them are male or female!*


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

They could be "others".

Mish.......................Cha cha cha. 
Ok, where is that banana's hand going?


----------



## mish (Sep 10, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Mish.......................Cha cha cha.
> Ok, where is that banana's hand going?


 
It "slipped."


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

Good one Mish!


----------



## tweedee (Sep 10, 2005)

OK! Not only do I like BBQ, Beer and Men but I also like bugs, spiders, rats, mice and snakes and I definetly enjoy bating my own fishing hook with worms, crawdads or what ever I can find that crawls, jumps, hops or runs.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 12, 2005)

Tweedee, I draw the line at spiders and snakes.  Any spider that comes in my house is as good as dead.  I don't care if they eat insects.  And snakes I just would rather avoid.  

SC


----------



## tweedee (Sep 12, 2005)

Banana sees, Banana wants, Banana gets.    The cucumber that is.


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 13, 2005)

Definitely a chainsaw swingin' male & not a SNAG.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 29, 2005)

The last I checked I was a male, but the older I get the harder it is to claim that.


----------

